# I have these very old metal and very heavy playground Swingset Hangers



## Jet Coaster Fan (Feb 7, 2018)

I think they could be from the 1950s or earlier.


----------



## stc1993 (Feb 20, 2018)

When I was a kid in the late 50's early 60's they looked like that.  There's probably some still around.


----------

